# Tomcat mit mod_jk einrichten



## bejay (17. Okt 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe auf einer Debian Sarge Apache2 mit Tomcat 5.5 und mod_jk laufen. Tomcat läuft aber beim Start des Apachen kommt:

```
Syntax error on line 15 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default:
JkMount can not have a path when defined in a location
```

die Datei default in Host enabled :

```
NameVirtualHost *
<VirtualHost *>
        ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost

        DocumentRoot /var/www/muster/
        <Directory />
                Options FollowSymLinks
                AllowOverride None
        </Directory>
        <Directory /var/www/muster/>
                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
                AllowOverride None
                Order allow,deny
                allow from all
                JkMount /jsp-examles/* mainworker
        </Directory>
```

In der Fehlermeldung steht "defined in a location", wo ist das definiert ?
Ich hänge hier fest.

Gruss Peter


----------



## mlange8801 (17. Okt 2006)

die jkmount direktive muß außerhalb des directory abschnitts...

```
NameVirtualHost * 
<VirtualHost *> 
        ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost 

        DocumentRoot /var/www/muster/ 
        <Directory /> 
                Options FollowSymLinks 
                AllowOverride None 
        </Directory> 
        <Directory /var/www/muster/> 
                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews 
                AllowOverride None 
                Order allow,deny 
                allow from all 
         </Directory>
   JkMount /jsp-examles/* mainworker 
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## bejay (18. Okt 2006)

Da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen. So klar stand das leider nirgends (zumindest was ich gesehen habe) nochmal vielen Dank.

Gruss
Peter


----------

